

Woobius: Online Collaboration for Architects and Engineers (useful tools review) - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/06/online-collaboration-for-architects-and-engineers/

======
pingswept
I'd love to use Woobius (I think) if the price were lower. I work at an
engineering firm with around 100 projects averaging 1 GB each. We can do some
archiving, but the time it takes to be careful about that sort of thing across
even a small organization is nontrivial. At their current prices, this would
cost us $1500/month, which is at least twice as much as we'd pay.

It does appear to fill a need I feel acutely on a daily basis.

~~~
pingswept
Also, the name "Woobius" is definitely not conducive to boss approval. To me,
"Woobius" says not "secure, reliable CAD vault," but something closer to
"fuzzy owl."

------
krschultz
Prices for storage could be cheaper. CAD files sprawl pretty quickly compared
to your average collaborative project.

~~~
swombat
Most industry collaboration tools cost hundreds up to thousands of dollars a
month (or more for really large projects)... If anything, I'd say we're too
cheap.

To be fair, this tool is designed for the collaboration that occurs between
multiple companies, often with drawings (often as PDFs) rather than raw CAD
files.

